# Rocky Raccoon



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Can you raise the feeder pole any higher ? I don't think Rocky can shimmy up a small metal pole...and they can climb about anything.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Not without changing it out for a bigger one... or doing something ugly with wood or PVC. And bringing the feeder in really isn't an option with sticky sugar water dripping out. Very messy.

I have an old small critter fence charger that I was thinking I could use by making a small clamshell grid mounted on a piece of 4x4 that I can set on the rail at night to shield the feeder.

First it was the deer eating everything I plant on the ground below, then the squirrels getting my blueberries and tomatoes on the deck. Now Rocky. It is nice backing to a woods but the critters are very persistent.



Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> Can you raise the feeder pole any higher ? I don't think Rocky can shimmy up a small metal pole...and they can climb about anything.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

May try this....


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, I looked at those for the squirrel problem. I have a different squirrel proof dry feeder that works great. Spring loaded and set to shut under more than the weight of a few birds. But I don't think either would work for *****. They are way bigger and stronger than squirrels. I bet he'd grab it and the motor would short out. As for my mechanical one I bet he'd knock it down and then tear it open.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Choices remaining the way I see it.

1. Install a rolling 2 in. diameter PVC pipe on the handrail so whenever Rocky attempts to climb out to the feeder, he will take a long fall down two stories. Not really nice to injure an animal, it would be better to let animal control trap it and relocate it. Or the other thing they do with non-relocating friendly critters.. 

2. Like it or not, get a taller feeder pole.

3. Remove the feeder.

4. Provide Rocky his own feeding box and maybe make a pet out him. Train him to do tricks and entertain your friends.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Look up spices to control raccoons. I can 't copy a link on this phone.
Cayenne pepper & black pepper sprinkled on the wood are supposedly
Repellents. Either or, or both. 
It may be a mama. 

If you try it please let us know if it works.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Another chemical that might work is magnesium, like in Epsom salts. It's super bitter. When my cat lost her leg I painted her bandages with a magnesium solution & she stopped trying to lick the bandages off.

That's magnesium sulfate, not the metal you start a fire with . . .


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I pulled out the little critter fence charger I bought years ago for my (unsuccessful) battle with the squirrels over who would eat my blueberries. It should work better for this application to condition Rocky to stay away. Wires mounted on a 4x4 and placed to block access to the feeder. Rocky will have quite a surprise.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

raylo32 said:


> I pulled out the little critter fence charger I bought years ago for my (unsuccessful) battle with the squirrels over who would eat my blueberries. It should work better for this application to condition Rocky to stay away. Wires mounted on a 4x4 and placed to block access to the feeder. Rocky will have quite a surprise.


Couldn't that fall on someone?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Not really. The hook blocks it, and it is too heavy for Rocky to move. Nobody ever back there in my yard.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I guess I'm thinking of California. Everything moves.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

IDK how your fence charger works for certain but all those I've ever used the animal had to have his feet on the ground and damp ground was way above dry ground for effectiveness.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

This is a 2 wire setup. Rocky needs to touch both wires. In the final install I pushed them closer together and made them a bit wavy. No way to get through unless he is a mutant ninja raccoon. But you never know, I have been made a fool of before by critters.



SeniorSitizen said:


> IDK how your fence charger works for certain but all those I've ever used the animal had to have his feet on the ground and damp ground was way above dry ground for effectiveness.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Where are the pics of rocky getting zapped? Could also try coyote urine. Yes you can buy it. Had a mom raccoon in my chimney. Guys dropped some coyote urine on a paper towel down there and she gtfo quick and never came back.

It like all of those types of scents doesn’t last forever but it works while it lasts.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Rocky got another free meal. LOL.... Too much chance for rain last night and tonight to put the camera out there. I am also looking for a longer deck mounted hook that would keep the treat out too far for him to reach.



ryansdiydad said:


> Where are the pics of rocky getting zapped? Could also try coyote urine. Yes you can buy it. Had a mom raccoon in my chimney. Guys dropped some coyote urine on a paper towel down there and she gtfo quick and never came back.
> 
> It like all of those types of scents doesn’t last forever but it works while it lasts.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

...................https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KI2RKTE/ref=sxbs_sxwds-stvpv2_3?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=3233965245922079678&pd_rd_wg=2XSXi&pf_rd_r=Z0R5DHZG3R3B84HFHCMP&pf_rd_s=desktop-sx-bottom-slot&pf_rd_t=301&pd_rd_i=B00KI2RKTE&pd_rd_w=uFOLA&pf_rd_i=shepards+hooks&pd_rd_r=aadacd3a-2392-4e6c-b350-098b6877e686&ie=UTF8&qid=1528652644&sr=3


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yup, that's a contender. Amazon has some other ones that look promising, too.

Can't believe it, went out to dinner and when I got home I stopped in the kitchen for a drink of water. I looked out the window and there was Rocky big as life on my deck rail draining the nectar again. He was early tonight by 30 minutes. Still much rain in the forecast so my toys weren't deployed.



Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> ...................https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KI2RKTE/ref=sxbs_sxwds-stvpv2_3?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=3233965245922079678&pd_rd_wg=2XSXi&pf_rd_r=Z0R5DHZG3R3B84HFHCMP&pf_rd_s=desktop-sx-bottom-slot&pf_rd_t=301&pd_rd_i=B00KI2RKTE&pd_rd_w=uFOLA&pf_rd_i=shepards+hooks&pd_rd_r=aadacd3a-2392-4e6c-b350-098b6877e686&ie=UTF8&qid=1528652644&sr=3


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Rocky 2, Ray zero.

The exlax didn't work last week... Rocky ate it and came back the next day for more. Then last night he came back and defeated my next defense, the electric fence charger. Hard to tell if it was working properly. It almost looks like he was shocked a couple times but if so was only mildly annoyed. The issue may be that I used connectors in the wire so I can take it down, and they might not be making perfect contact. But it could be that this little unit isn't strong enough for *****, as one product reviewer said. The sucker crawled right through the wires several times until the feeder was about drained then at the end knocked my rig off the rail just to show his contempt for my lame defenses.

I am going to get some continuous electric fence wire and try again. Plus tie down the fixture to the deck rail. And I am getting the longer hook to hang the feeder off away from the deck. But those hooks rotate and I wouldn't be surprised if Rocky is smart enough... and he is certainly big enough... to to figure out how to swing that around.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Your tactics to assure that you feed one species of wildlife while causing pain and discomfort to another, (Exlax and electricity) are a bit unsettling to me. 

Rocky is just doing what you have to do daily...eat and trying to survive.

Rocky is not a mechanical engineer nor does he have access to tools like you have. If you actually think he can take his paws or teeth and rotate that 60 inch hook that I linked to above, back around to the deck rail...then get your drill out. 

Drill a set pin at the base where it has to be pulled in order to rotate the hook inwards to restock the feeder.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh, c'mon Greg. Everything doesn't have to turn into a deep philosophical discussion. No raccoons were harmed in the making of this video. In fact, being a stand up guy (and stupid) I tested the electric fence on myself to see what the critter was feeling. It works fine, but maybe it bothers me more than him.

And wherever we live we encroach on wildlife habitat and need to find a balance. Around here ***** are often rabid so the balance is they need to stay away. My girlfriend's Jack Russell while on his leash found a rabid **** in the bushes. His shots were up to date but still had to be quarantined for 6 months. Her dad was literally attacked by a **** on their farm, so they are nothing to be trifled with.

And, no, I don't believe Rocky will be able to swing the long hook around. But neither did I believe he would ignore an electric fence and send my rig to the ground. Critters always amaze me with their persistence and ingenuity. I am even starting to like the little guy a bit but not enough I want to see him around.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Rocky will go away when the "accessible" food source is not able to get to. If he persists and shows up after this is done, call animal control and get him trapped. 

Rabid critters ? Sure, a guy here last week got bit by a rabid bat. Not long ago, a rabid fox was found. Last week a woman's arm was found in an alligator down near the coast. The stories can go on and on about what animal can become rabid, or that may harm us, or that destroy our property. 

We have raccoons, possums, deer, coyotes, fox, skunk, dogs, and cats randomly caught on our security cameras at night. They pass on through at night and do no harm. 

The raccoons stop and sniff around the cat condo (the box with the rubber roof and bar bell weight on it) located on the back porch for cat food. Not because the condo has cat food in it, as it NEVER does.

But the raccoons can smell where the cats rub their mouths on the condo cage wire after they have fed inside of our home. Sometimes the raccoon may even bring their whole family for a visit, to check out the condo.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Did you check to see if you can kill it in the area you live in? Chocolate is toxic to raccoons.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

What ???????? Who in the world would waste good chocolate on a raccoon ?


----------



## yardmullet (Jan 6, 2018)

http://www.latimes.com/nation/natio...racoon-20180613-story.html#nt=related-content


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

No, can't kill critters here. Besides he is just being a ****. I just want him to go be a **** somewhere else. I do have the long hook coming next week. But for now I am in **** alert mode again tonight with the new improved electric fence. **** will probably make a mockery of me again.



Nik333 said:


> Did you check to see if you can kill it in the area you live in? Chocolate is toxic to raccoons.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

raylo32 said:


> No, can't kill critters here. Besides he is just being a ****. I just want him to go be a **** somewhere else. I do have the long hook coming next week. But for now I am in **** alert mode again tonight with the new improved electric fence. **** will probably make a mockery of me again.


You could trap him, make sure he's not a mama & let him go somewhere else. Or you could start feeding him cat food. Just kidding.

With the other racoon's fame, you might be able to make some advertising $ on YouTube.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

raylo32 said:


> So how do I get rid of this pest,...



Not going to happen. Free food. 


I have a birdfeeder on a 4x4 post, with a 6" galvanized steel duct loosely hanging over the upper part of the post. Nothing but birds get at the feeder.


On the bright side, I am sure you will be happy to learn that the raccoon that climbed the Minnesota high rise, has been safely captured and returned to the wild.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Why don't you take in the feeder at night? 
The ***** only come at night. Removing the feeder
at night ...That solves your problem.

Another option is putting dog food out at night. *****
Love dog food.

And still another -- buy a have a heart trap, trap him and
relocate him.

I recommend the first option.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

He's probably addicted to sugar, now. The Twinkie defense.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Can't really take it in at night. That sugar water is a real mess if it drips on anything... and it drips easily. Yes, he is a sugar fiend now. Maybe he'll get diabetes? ;-)

And it is now Rocky 3, Ray 0. He got it again in spite of the improved fence. Seems to be impervious to it, his fur is pretty thick. Toward the end of last night's raid it looked like he might have finally felt it perhaps after he got wet from the nectar. No matter, it was all drained by then anyway. 




Nik333 said:


> He's probably addicted to sugar, now. The Twinkie defense.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

LOL... and I just saw another video alert from an hour later when he came back to see if it had been refilled or to make sure he had totally emptied it the first time. This time he clearly reacted to the fence but not sure it was really much of a deterrent. This little have a heart fence charger is clearly inadequate for hungry raccoons.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Maybe it worked better than I thought. Rocky came back on schedule last night, cautiously approached the feeder not getting very close, then turned around and left. He also did not make a repeat visit. I am going to leave the rig out there a few more nights and see if Rocky comes back, or hopefully decides to take my deck off his route.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Here is my wrap up on this. The video below is from Rocky's next to the last visit to my deck last week where he seems to finally have gotten the message. He came back the next night and just had a look at the rig again and left without trying. Since then there have been 4 nights without a Rocky sighting and the feeder (unprotected) has been undisturbed so I guess he took my deck off his itinerary. Looks like he is still hitting my neighbors 2 doors down, however, so I suspect he might come back at some point. But so far so good. And again, no raccoons were harmed.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Excellent work.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks, Dave. It really took a bit of luck. If you watch that last video closely you see that he felt nothing at all until he scrunched down and backed up to reposition himself and the wires got under his fur. Then as he felt it he jerked forward then backwards again to get it to repeat 2 more times. On previous visits that didn't happen and his thick coat mostly insulated him from my low power charger. Now a full week with no **** visits. I am still surprised he hasn't come back... but it works for me.



Dave Sal said:


> Excellent work.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't see a video, just a big blank ???


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Posts 19 and 34 have embedded youtube videos. Not sure why you can't see them. Maybe try to reload the page or a different browser.



Two Knots said:


> I don't see a video, just a big blank ???


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Need a setup for Bambi here... and Thumper.. you have to zoom in to see Thumper


----------

